
Brave browser CEO apologizes for automatically adding affiliate links - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/8/21283769/brave-browser-affiliate-links-crypto-privacy-ceo-apology
======
Tomte
Didn't he recently apologize for some other unfortunate and sleazy monetizing
accident? What was that?

